# Mac OSX and Windows Active Directory



## eyapp (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi guys,

Not sure if you can help me - I think I have a unique situation.

I know how to join a Mac machine to the Windows Active Directory.
However, is there a way to link a mac user's current local user profile to their username?

I thought of changing their name (not short name), to match their username.  However, that doesn't work.

Any thoughts?  I'm running out of patience on this one.

Thanks,


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 4, 2008)

You should always have the web site MacWindows.com handy if you putting a Mac in ANY windows environment. Read their reports and you will see a ton of possible fixes to your situation. Good Luck.


----------

